# Your Self-Fulfilling Prophesy



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Mine: A successful Marketing Career with a steady income, a BMW, and a healthy family

What is your self-fulfilling prophesy?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

The ability to emulate the lives and wardrobes of Carrie Bradshaw, Blair Waldorf, Rory Gilmore & Cher Horowitz. :tongue:


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Gossip Goat said:


> The ability to emulate the lives and wardrobes of Carrie Bradshaw, Blair Waldorf, Rory Gilmore & Cher Horowitz. :tongue:


You may have to pull a few out of 27 dresses too


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Make more $$ than my classmates :greedy_dollars::greedy_dollars:


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Becoming good at the IT field of web applications, creating my own services and earning a lot from it. >

I'm currently half way on this. I work as a programmer, am interested in frontend/UX and building an entire product, am taking a masters degree about applying IT to business, and have a few ideas for web application and mobile games.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Mine: Having fun in life while learning new things. Also, I will give away more than 100k in one lump sum one day.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

finish school and become a good psychologist. have many cats and a couple dogs and a nice house with a big yard. maybe a fish tank too. peaceful life, not much stress. have lots of nice smelling seasonal candles and potpourri. live in Connecticut


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a lot left to fulfill, but so many things have come to fruition because I believed it would and worked hard so that it would. They are all positive things, too. Negative self-talk is really not my thing.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Work until I make enough money to afford durable weapons and the appropriate tools and resources required to live in extreme isolation.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

As I understand it, to steadily / slowly _increase_ my survivability from 50% from 100% through a variety of ways all pertaining to one specific plan with exceptions (i.e .. flexibility) within said plans.

(1) - Completion of college with a variety of skill sets unrelated to my original major - at least a masters in specific field of study, at best.

---- Career ----- Commences - I will aim for goodness, that is attaining maximum amounts of good for myself and other individuals that require it a long the way; expenses of others do not matter, as goodness is all I will aim for.

(2) - Certification(s) - within certain acquired skill sets; preferably electricity / electronics / and home improvements. (re: Money conservation, less dependency on others -) As I understand it, the more you take from the community, the more you *owe* the community.

(3) - Perfect hobbies / master freetime side studies - Gardening / music / arts (re: Increasing creativity intelligence / uniqueness) This will also aid a good mental balance to make sure said chemicals do not become imbalanced due to stress of (1) - (2).

(4) - Gaining as much knowledge as possible - this way, I may always aim for goodness and/or supply assistance to others that want my assistance, not need it, but want it.

(5) - Once completed (1, 2, 3) to my satisfaction, I will begin writing 4-5 books in which I will leave behind in my knowledge gain; life-experience - these will consist of every piece of knowledge I have, thus will be plentiful in those interested to read, non-subjective personal experiences / objective personal experiences and all knowledge I've acquired on every subject in which I have perfected or taken interest within - this is to ensure I have done all I can for humanity that was not covered before. I suspect these will begin with the ages of 40-60 before memory loss commences or begins to develop. Book no. 1 will begin soon upon completion of education as a recording device of subjective past-life experience.

(6) - By this time, I expect to be in my 40's - my life will be committed entirely to myself - I am willing to compromise for individuals that wish to accompany in my journey at any age period.

DC: (re: Acquaintences only - discarding individuals that will only hold back / unbeneficial to life plans (re: enemies, unprogressives, nihilists, etc)

I am aware nothing is gauarateed - however, I will not stop trying + adjust to innate life obstacles that will be within these said plans.


----------



## Act of Sensation (Apr 19, 2010)

Catwalk said:


> I will begin writing 4-5 books in which I will leave behind in my knowledge gain; life-experience - these will consist of every piece of knowledge I have [...] this is to ensure I have done all I can for humanity that was not covered before.


.


----------



## Act of Sensation (Apr 19, 2010)

Catwalk said:


> masters
> 
> attaining maximum amounts
> 
> ...


I went to single out key words in your post and quote them. Needless to say, I love the common theme that seems to run throughout that post lol. The only things missing are...

Eminence

Unequivocal

Impeccable

Consummate

World on a string

Person of lordly caliber



> By this time, I expect to be in my 40's - my life will be committed entirely to myself


What about anyone else?  No one to stoke the nature within, not even in your 40's?


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

spidershane said:


> What is your self-fulfilling prophesy?


I will become a huge defeatist and remain bitter and lonely. I will piss any money I make away to quench the misery and void that will inevitably consume my life. I'm on the right track so far, I've just got to keep pushing.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Act of Sensation said:


> What about anyone else?  No one to stoke the nature within, not even in your 40's?


This makes me flash briefly to that film called ''This is 40'' - I think. LOL.


----------



## Act of Sensation (Apr 19, 2010)

It's hard to be the lover of lovers if the only on to love is yourself.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I am going to actually finish writing a book. Not just start it and then lose interest ten chapters in...


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Ball is in motion for all of these.*

Career Short Term*
- Build a strong portfolio

*Career Long Term*
- become CEO of my own company
*
Personal Short Term*
- start a family

*Personal Long Term*
- raise decent, kids with healthy self-esteems
- vacation every year


----------

